# Gtalk Video working properly?



## ddgarcia05 (Jul 16, 2011)

I've been in CM7 for some time now and wanted to know if there's a Gtalk video app which works properly on the CM7 or omfgb. Is there?


----------



## pito2k6 (Jun 10, 2011)

Try talk 1.3 installer from the market.


----------



## mmmboba (Jun 25, 2011)

flash lithid gapps
works well for me


----------



## sikyou (Jul 11, 2011)

I continue to have problems with lost volume on every version that I try

Sent from my ThunderBolt


----------

